

YC: please, give me some feedback on startup business model - white

Hi everyone,<p>I need any feedback for my startup's idea and business model and would very appreciate your help.  I don't want to go too deep into details, but one of the major points is that I'm going to ask subscribers to use my own IM client to stay connected (well, it could be some open protocol, like Jabber).  I wish I can propose something easier, either SMS, or Email, or other IM (ICQ, AIM, Gtalk, MSN, Yahoo, ...).  Unfortunately, no one allows to perform bulk messaging (or it's very expensive).<p>From the other side, my subscribers will have motivation to use it, to stay updated and connected.  However, I'm not sure if downloading and installing one more client (and keep it running on your computer) becomes a barrier for a typical user and can keep them away of being my subscriber.<p>What do you think guys?<p>Oh, the business model is not connected to advertisement (although, it can take place), so it's not pay-per-view model.  The reason why I am mentioning this, is that recently I've been told that such requirement can lead you to feeling like being back to late 90's, when the market was full of numerous toolbars, advertisement panels, etc and a lot of people still sick of it.<p>Thanks.
======
dyu
I don't know how many people use Jabber, but when I first tried it it was
pretty confusing (I figured it out 2nd time trying it, but IMO it should be a
lot easier), so I imagine for a normal user it might be confusing to start
using Jabber too.

As for your own IM client, users might be reluctant to download a new one
unless there is a really good reason to download it (and to start it up each
time you start the computer). If there is no good reason to be on it, then
they might not. But you said that they'll have motivation to use it so I guess
it should be fine. But if the motivation is that their friends are also using
it, then getting their friends to use it too might be a problem.

------
joeguilmette
using a new im client is going to be a huge barrier, imo.

look at how many ppl still use aim, and how few people use even very powerful
integrated clients, such as ichat, gtalk, and even msn messenger (lol).

------
jmclain
speaking of toolbar.

